# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Alergia na orzechy laskowe

## kaska96

Witam,
Poszukuje kogoś z podobnym problemem, otóż mam 18 lat i ostatnio byłam na urodzinach na których zjadłam kilka orzechow laskowych. Potem o mało nie umarłam, w ciągu 5 min. spuchlam, ze ocu nie było widac poza tym miałam problemy z oddychaniem. Szok, pierwszy raz takie cos mi się przytrafilo. Pojechałam szybko na pogotowie i podano mi wapno, hydrokortyzon i jakiś lek domiesniowy i w końcu po 6 godzinach normalnie oddychalam. Po dwoch dniach zeszła tez opuchlizna. Czy ktos z Was byl w podobnej sytaucji, po zjedzeniu orzechow??? Wczesniej tez przeciez jadłam i nic takiego nie mialam. Czy to mozlie ze dopiero w wieku 18 lat nagle jestem uczulona na orzechy laskoweego powinnam teraz unikac w pokarmach? Boje sie i dlatego wole byc ostrozna, zeby taka sytaucja sie juz nie powtorzyla  :Frown:  Proszę o porade.,.

----------


## Hanna

Fakt, orzechy laskwe to bardzo silny alergen. Jeśli nigdy wczesniej nie byłas na nic uczulona to wykonaj sobie testy alergiczne pokarmowe. Niestety w każdym wieku mozna nabyc alergi. Kupując produkty zwracaj uwage na ostrzezenia, czy produkt zawiera śladowe ilości orzechów, zwłaszcza na wyrobach cukierniczych. 
W tym momencie najważniejsze jest wykonanie testów aby wykluczyc z diety inne produkty na które mozesz byc uczulona.
Pozdrawiam

----------

